# Starting a new tank



## Tony_3a (May 7, 2010)

Ok so i recently got fish crazy and bought a 36 bowfront and put some freshwater fish it. Then i realized i want to have a lot bigger salt water. So i shopped around and ended up buying the fluval osaka 260. Now i just have some questions.

I want to have some live rock and such but mainly i want to focus on fish, i do not have a sump but i have a fluval 405 and some powerheads and im going to get a protein skimmer today. The system came with 2 GLO life 39w bulbs, i was told by the LFS that i should put a marine glo in there so i did, but he also told me that the fluval was sufficient to run alone. So i just have questions about the lighting and filtration. Im assuming it is not enough for both, i just dont know what exactly i should go with, any recommendations would be nice.

Thanks a lot
Tony


----------



## Justin.14 (Apr 23, 2010)

for filtration you should be fine if you have live rock, do regular maintence etc. for lights im sure someone else can help


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't know anything about saltwater tanks, but just want to congratulate you on your new setup and wish you luck. I recently got a 36 gallon bowfront from a BCA member and planted it. It's now got a couple of Bolivian rams, some rasboras and some pygmy corydoras in it and it's a joy. I hope that your tank brings you the same delight.


----------

